# RIP Quasi Modo, a special baby beardie



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Last night quasi modo had a bad fall, and because of his back he couldn't right himself. His breathing deteriorated and I spent 20 minutes massaging his chest to help him get his breathing under control.
I've never had to make this decision before, and I hope I won't have to again.

You ran sideways like a crab, but never let it hold you back
You head bobbed at me all the time
You bit me a lot, and it wasn’t a mistake
You jumped like a frog
You ate like a pig
You slept in my palm
You ate from my hand
You licked my fingers
You climbed the tallest logs and rocks
You fell and landed on your back
You couldn’t get up
You nearly gave me a heart attack
You made me massage yourchest for twenty minutes, to get your breathing right again
You went with me to the vets the next day
You head bobbed at a rottweiller
You fought the vet, and needed three times the standard amount
You fell asleep on Christmas eve at 11:30am
You won’t wake up


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh Hun so sorry 

At least he isn't in pain love xx

R.I.P. Special little one 

Piglet79


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sleep well Mr.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i am esxtremely sorry for your little beardie, you did all you could
R.I.P little one...


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

aww so sad, brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> aww so sad, brought a tear to my eye.


Thanks, I can safely say there was more than one coming from my eye


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Sleep sweetly little one


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

Sleep tight little one. I'm so sorry you had to make that decision. <3 rip quasi modo


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

sleep tight little beardie


----------



## WelshBoscOwner (Oct 13, 2007)

R.I.P. Quasi Modo and condolences GothGirl. I read your other thread about him, you loved him and cared for him but at least now he has no pain, no discomfort - a hard decision to make for a special little guy, but it shows a lot of love to let him go, no matter how much it hurts you to do so :grouphug:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww poor little beardie, RIP.


----------

